# Starcraft Islander?



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I have an opportunity to buy a 22 ft Starcraft Islander, but I am a little concerned that it is too much boat for one guy to manage at the ramp. I want a boat that I can get on and off the trailer by myself, but I may be able to get a good deal on this rig. Having the little cabin in front is nice, but it looks like getting to the bow to put out an anchor, tie up, etc is tough. Comments? Advice?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

With the right pre launch prep - you shouldn't have much of problem launching by yourself. These are big boats, but they're relatively light compared to glass boats of the same length. 

Anchoring might be a bit challenging with just one person. Its nice to have someone man the anchor while another mans the helm.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would think the type of trailer is going to determine how easy it is to load or unload. Bunk trailers are usually better for getting on and off, rollers can be a pain in the butt due to them having the chance to not sit right at first if you angle isn't right. 

I would say if you fish by yourself, get side guides they will make your life much easier. 

If you getting a good deal on the boat go for it, launching is only one part of the equation, if you get a great fishing boat at the right price heck with the trailer, although they do help when they are nice. 

The other poster is right, this boat will weight lots less than a walkaround glass model. You can always get a windless anchor to help with that aspect.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

You should be ok as long as you take your time and plan the launch and load accordingly.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I bet if you buy the boat you will have no problem finding someone willing to help you out with the things you mentioned.


----------



## Davedacat (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a 26ft Islander, had it since 88.. never had a problem loading it by myself. As was mentioned before the trailer makes a big difference, along with backing down too far into the water which is where most problems start.. The Islander is a nice boat .. light weight makes it easy to trailer plus a little quicker with a smaller motor.. Only complaint I have with mine is the wind makes it drift a little too fast, mine sits very high in the water I don't know if the 22 footers have the same problem, they sit lower... All in all a very versatile boat, you should be very happy with it. Good Luck

Dave


----------



## Gfunk (Jun 3, 2004)

I had the Sylvan version, same hull, just a little less cabin space and I loved it. Might be a bit tricky to launch/retrieve if you've got wind in the wrong direction, but it can be done... They are very nice if you plan being out all day or several days, used to take mine to Lake Cumberland and used an electric trolling motor on the back to troll for stripers.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Pick a day when the ramps are not busy, and practice. Try to think of every problem and work out solutions. Nothing worse than having to solve those problems at a busy ramp. Plus, the last thing you want is to lose your boat or bang someone else's.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice boat. If it's a good deal take it. It looks like there is enough room in front of the windshield on the roof of the cabin to mount your anchor with a anchor mounting kit. 15 bucks maybe. Run the rope to the bow, thru the eye, (it helps if you install one that won't let the rope pop out) and back up to you. All you got to do is throw the anchor out and back up a bit. To pick it up idle up to the line and grab it with a boat hook and pull it in. You can just leave the rope on the roof or install one of those pass thru things so it could be stored somewhere in the cabin. I did it on mine and I can anchor and pick it up without leaving the helm.


----------

